# Wheel Knock



## auSriV (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi All,

Just picked up a little issue in my MY14 Holden SriV Cruze.

So i've done about 1100 kms on it now and as of today it has started producing a knocking sound which seems to be coming from the left front wheel, i took a quick look when i arrived at work and there doesn't seem to be any free play but the knock vibrates through the entire car, im thinking possibly wheel alignment issues ? 

has anybody else heard of this ?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Not I but please take it to the dealership and get that brand new thing fixed tomorrow.

But a knocking noise could be a lot of things. 
Does it do it when stopping only? Kinda sounds like a caliper knocking of your rim. But its hard not driving it and listing to the noise video maybe.


----------



## robertpatrick_98 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a 2013 Cruse LT with the 1.4 liter turbo with about 2100 miles. Whenever I pull out of the driveway or parking lot I hear one dull clunk from under the engine by the driver side wheel. It happens between 5-10 MPH. Is this something I should have GM look at? I would like to fix it myself.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

robertpatrick_98 said:


> I have a 2013 Cruse LT with the 1.4 liter turbo with about 2100 miles. Whenever I pull out of the driveway or parking lot I hear one dull clunk from under the engine by the driver side wheel. It happens between 5-10 MPH. Is this something I should have GM look at? I would like to fix it myself.


ABS test. Normal.


----------



## robertpatrick_98 (Jul 6, 2013)

No warning lights.


----------



## auSriV (Aug 13, 2013)

the knock happens as long as the wheel is moving and speeds up as i speed up which is why i imagine it's something to do with the wheel.

I need the car to get to work so i may have to sort something out with the dealer as they're just down the road anyway they said they should be able to just come down and pick it up and drop it back which is convenient for me. the Cruze is on a 5 year lease otherwise i would just yank the wheel off and fix it myself


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Weird ok so the dealer will look at it tomorrow nice. I wonder what it could be.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## auSriV (Aug 13, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Weird ok so the dealer will look at it tomorrow nice. I wonder what it could be.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Not tomorrow, i will have to give them a ring, when i picked up my car they told me if i have any issues that this would likely be possible so i have sent an email off to the dealership while im at work. it may simply be a case of the suspension setting in and currently being on a weird angle, so i will take a closer look tonight and see what i can find and go from there


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I get something like that myself on my 2012. I suspect that its coming from the top of the strut mount meaning the strut bearing. I have to get it into the dealership to get this done. I just haven't had the time.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I get something like that myself on my 2012. I suspect that its coming from the top of the strut mount meaning the strut bearing. I have to get it into the dealership to get this done. I just haven't had the time.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yeah, I had that issue with my 2012. A knock a low speed on bumpy roads, or when coming to a stop.

This was supposed to be fixed after the mid-year 2012 model Cruze.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

He's is in a different country so different supplier of struts.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## auSriV (Aug 13, 2013)

Found the issue last night while having a look after work, nail in my tyre....quite a big one, so nothing to worry about  all sorted now ^_^, thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

auSriV said:


> Found the issue last night while having a look after work, nail in my tyre....quite a big one, so nothing to worry about  all sorted now ^_^, thanks for the advice guys!


I was going to suggest a balance weight fell off, so I was on the right track anyway. How is the tyre, is it repairable? if it is fixed I suggest putting it on the back just in case.


----------



## auSriV (Aug 13, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I was going to suggest a balance weight fell off, so I was on the right track anyway. How is the tyre, is it repairable? if it is fixed I suggest putting it on the back just in case.


fortunately i ran into a stroke of luck, the nail wasn't actually piercing the tyre it was just stuck in the tread no damage at all


----------

